# Работа исключительно на ноутбуке. Вредно ли?



## Wild (17 Фев 2010)

Здравствуйте, уважаемые врачи!
Сейчас собираюсь переезжать в новую квартиру и планирую рабочее место. Я нашел много советов офтальмологов и неврологов по поводу выбора кресла и положения при работе. Везде пишут, что пользователь должен смотреть либо прямо, либо вверх. Но моя проблема заключается в том, что я работаю *только* на ноутбуке, соответственно постоянно слегка наклоняю голову вниз. Пугают всякими остеохондрозами. 
Вредно ли это, или очередной миф? Вопрос на уровне интереса и уверенности в правильном "поведении".
Спасибо.


----------



## Анатолий (17 Фев 2010)

Наберите в поиске, доктор Ступин очень хорошо описал правильное рабочее место за компьютером!
сейчас очень много разных подставок для "буков" можно подобрать и работать правильно.


----------



## Wild (17 Фев 2010)

Анатолий, ваш комментарий означает, что подобное наклонение головы может быть вредным? Я не чувствую сейчас какого-то особого напряжения.
П.С. Какие ключевые запросы в поиск не вбиваю, не находит подобный топик/сообщение доктора Ступина.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Фев 2010)

Требования к организации современного рабочего места


Факторы риска современного рабочего места:
• для зрения – свечение, мерцание, дрожание, дискретность экранного изображения, блики; длительная фиксация взгляда на экран, интенсивная перефокусировка глаз (документ–клавиатура–экран и обратно);
• для нервной системы – монотонная и длительная работа, чаще всего в условиях дефицита времени и нервно-эмоциональных нагрузок вследствие высокой “цены” за допущенные ошибки.
• для позвоночника и мышц спины – статичность позы (нередко – неправильной), постоянное напряжение небольшой группы мышц.
Эти факторы порождают: зрительное и общее утомление, ухудшение зрения, боли в позвоночнике (в том числе остеохондроз), болезненные ощущения в мышцах.

Требования к рабочим помещениям:
• Расположение рабочих мест с ПЭВМ в подвальных помещениях не допускается;
• Площадь на одно рабочее место с ПЭВМ для взрослых пользователей должна составлять не менее 6,0 кв. м, а объем – не менее 20,0 куб.м;
• Помещение с ПЭВМ должны оборудоваться системами кондиционирования воздуха или эффективной приточно-вытяжной вентиляцией (параметры ионного состава воздуха строго нормированы).
• Внешнее освещение должно быть достаточным и равномерным; рабочая документация должна подсвечиваться (при необходимости) настольной лампой, располагаться на держателе бумаги; рабочее место с ПЭВМ располагается сбоку (желательно справа) от естественного света.

Требования к рабочему месту:
• Стол, рабочий стул (кресло) и подставка для ног должны быть регулируемыми;
• Высота рабочей поверхности стола (для взрослых пользователей) должна регулироваться в пределах 68-80 см (при отсутствии такой возможности высота рабочей поверхности стола должна составлять 72,5 см); стол должен иметь пространство для ног высотой не менее 60 см, шириной не менее 50 см;
• Подставка для ног: ширина не менее 30 см, глубина не менее 40 см, регулировка по высоте до 15 см и по углу наклона опорной поверхности до 20 градусов; поверхность ее рифленая, с передним бортиком высотой 1 см.

Требования к организации рабочего процесса:
• Отрегулировать вращающееся кресло по высоте так, чтобы экран монитора оказался перед Вами по центру и чуть ниже уровня глаз; а спинка кресла поддерживала спину, особенно ее нижнюю часть;
• Ноги должны опираться на специальную подставку или хоты бы твердо на пол;
• Руки при работе с клавиатурой должны лежать прямо перед Вами, а пальцы – легко передвигаться.
• Клавиатура должна располагаться на нужной высоте (на уровне локтей), клавиши ее должны быть чувствительны к легкому нажатию.
• Монитор расположить правильно, – т.е. перед глазами по центру и чуть ниже уровня глаз, на расстоянии 60-70 см от глаз, расстояние от соседнего монитора – не менее 1,2 м (сбоку) и 2 м (впереди и сзади).
• Мышь должна быть расположена так, чтобы кисть не была изогнута в запястье; не держать мышь подолгу на одном месте, передвигать ее каждый час на другой участок, держать ее легко, расслабленной кистью.
• Режим работы: не белее 6 часов, обязательные короткие перерывы и прогулки каждые 30-60 С, длительные перерывы (10-15 минут) каждые 2 часа, с выполнением релаксирующих упражнений (а не компьютерных игр); выполнение разгрузочных комплексов ЛФК.

Основания для вышеперечисленного: 
Санитарные правила и нормы 2.2.2.542 – 96 
“Гигиенические требования к видео дисплейным терминалам, ПЭВМ и организации работы”, утвержден постановлением Госкомсанэпиднадзора РФ от 14 июля 1996 г. № 14).

Интересно узнать теперь, Ваше рабочее место соответствует требованиям или Вы преднамеренно формируете свою усталость


----------



## Wild (17 Фев 2010)

Доктор Ступин, а что вы имеете в виду под "выполнение разгрузочных комплексов ЛФК"? (из статьи)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Фев 2010)

http://pozwonocnik.ru/advice/poleznie-soweti/
Позиции 5 и 6


----------



## Ole (19 Фев 2010)

После того, как мне к ноутбуку купили на работе отдельный
монитор и  клавиатуру у меня перестала постоянно 
болеть шея.

Для ежедневной, многочасовой работы ноутбук не очень подходит, 
цивилизованные работодатели автоматом покупают работникам мониторы, клавиатуры, единственно в целях сохранения здоровья сотрудников.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Фев 2010)

> ....цивилизованные работодатели автоматом покупают работникам мониторы, клавиатуры, единственно в целях сохранения здоровья сотрудников.


----------



## Wild (19 Фев 2010)

Знаете, у меня такое же ощущение, как у доктора Ступина. )))


----------



## Ole (22 Фев 2010)

Нам немцы по таким соображениям купили, производственной необходимости в этом не было - мы графикой не занимаемся.
И ноутбуки у нас дорогие с хорошими матрицами, для работы более чем.
Но профессиональный Делловский 24" монитор и для глаз конфортнее и по высоте регулируется.


----------

